# No Space Make some! Router Area Project



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all..

Here is the project Im doing for my Router Area setup for the Incra LS Super jig as I do not have the room in my shed.. 

So I have looked around the yard and found a suitable place to lay a slab of concrete and put up some cover. I thought it would be good to show in steps over the next few weeks how this looks now and after.

Once this is done I can then get the solid hard wood frame I made long ago and mill up a table top for the router setup and then place the Incra LS Super jig on the table running under the table will be a Makita 3612c and back up 3612, you need a back up don't you 

I will get concrete in the next 2 days and set the posts for the over head cover.

1, Area for the setup

2, Very rough sketch of the plans I state very rough 

3, from the other angle

4, Hard work but just take your time

5, You can see the table carcass on the right for the router table very solid

So there is the first days work no real tools used here, Shovel,Rake,Hammer,Tape Measure,Spirit Level 

All this is from the ideas and motivation given to me buy the guys on this forum with out you this would not be getting done as good or as error free.

Thank you so much and please Ideas will be good as this is a setup for the Incra LS jig system I want to place the unit the right way for he area that I have to work with so fire away please 

Cheers from Noel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Noel, shot #1 looks like your going on top of a septic tank and I'm not familiar with the base material, only joking, a slip of the finger! I see what you mean when you told me that you teach Photoshop.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks good so far, Noel. 2 things: Make sure you use a line level, stakes, and string to give yourself a couple of degrees of slope away from the house. Even with the cover and sides, if it gets wet in there with blowing rain or mass spills, it will act like a funnel if it slopes towards the house causing moisture to sit between the slab and your foundation for long periods of time. Also along with using some sort of outdoor caulk where the shed's roof meets the house, seal the crack between the house and the new slab as well. Good luck, and I look forward to seeing the finished project.

Josh the Marine


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Harry no photoshop skills here you could do this with ms paint  its just a rough sketch I never really draw my plans up its all in the head 

Hello mountain monkey yes mate Iv got fall for the slab and I will seal up the area from roof to roof..

I have extended it today so I now need a lot of concrete  But its ok I will have more room  I wish I could click my fingers and go its done.. I want to start on my router table.

cheers guys from Noel


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great Noel. Always more need for more room. hahaha Harry seen these pics before you did. Looks like I have some clout after all.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ideas ?*

Ok guys here is the table I have as well what do you think Router and Saw setup area ?

As I am setting the Incra LS Super 17" up at the end of the table will I get enough travel I wounder for the saw area
to use the incra in that spot or I will just make a slider bracket for the Incra and have 2 locked positions.

Fire away with Ideas please..

Cheers!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Timeman

I would suggest you just use it for a desk/glue up desk in the shop if you have the room.

I can see many errors you will run into by using for a router table and saw table..
To many to list but I will just list just some.
1. too low
2. to weak
3. can't move it around easy
4. no way to setup a real fence for the saw
5. your new Inca ,once in place you will not want to move it or say unmount it.
6. your router needs to be more to the left side
7. I will stop at this point and say just make a new router table.

====




Timeman said:


> Ok guys here is the table I have as well what do you think Router and Saw setup area ?
> 
> As I am setting the Incra LS Super 17" up at the end of the table will I get enough travel I wounder for the saw area
> to use the incra in that spot or I will just make a slider bracket for the Incra and have 2 locked positions.
> ...


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok I can do that 

Well I want to have saw and router near the Incra Im reading and going over posts here looking and there are some real nice tables but none really saw and router + the incra is new so there are not too many setup like this or is there ? I'm looking and reading as fast as I can  on a nice setup.. and Bj this tables thickness is 1 ,1/2'' that's dbl what most router tables are made of mate I could sit Glenmore and Mike on this and it would hold them for ever  its very strong but a glue up and work area will do..

Thank you lots Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Timeman

I will say the table saw is the prime tool in the wood shop,,,you must cut it up b/4 you can route it..the norm..
So to say it must be right from the get go..
You don't need to have a high end table saw,but it must be setup right, I use a OLD 8" cast iron table saw most of the time but I only cut 3/4" thick stock most of the time but I do have a 10" one also for the thick stock..plus a 10" radio arm saw.

Plus the blades for the 8" table saw are cheaper..plus the fence is the key for most table saws..you can add a router to almost any table saw ( add on wing) but I don't recommend it 

If you look at some of the snapshots of my shop you will see the table saw in the background on a shop made cabinet, saw dust drawer and some storage under the table top, plus you will see a add on wings, one small and one big one..I also made my own fence so I can rip 28" wide boards..
I use the table saw for ripping the norm and use the radio ( "RADIAL" this will make Harry happy ) arm saw for all the other jobs..like trimming off 1/16" stock..or less..  

Just some other ways to get around the high cost of wood shop tools 

===










Timeman said:


> Ok I can do that
> 
> Well I want to have saw and router near the Incra Im reading and going over posts here looking and there are some real nice tables but none really saw and router + the incra is new so there are not too many setup like this or is there ? I'm looking and reading as fast as I can  on a nice setup.. and Bj this tables thickness is 1 ,1/2'' that's dbl what most router tables are made of mate I could sit Glenmore and Mike on this and it would hold them for ever  its very strong but a glue up and work area will do..
> 
> Thank you lots Bj


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Concert Done*

Ok today was concert day.. pour the slab in our words!

7am and it was work on.. My dad helped barrow the concert and I screened and finished the slab. 

After all day at it and keeping an eye on the sun over the day.

The main thing is to keep the water on it, Just a light spray not a drenching,
this will stop cracking and make the slab quite strong for setting.

here are some shots (Harry) 

1 Fall of the slab
2 Boxing it up
3 Cement going in
4 Wetting it down
5 All done a long day, One man job! 

Now the fun part.. The Router table I got Bj's idea's and all the boys as well.

See ya soon!

Cheers Noel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A fine job Noel and that sunshine will make some members jealous. I do hope that the fall won't make your machines roll onto the lawn!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Noel

Looking good BUT it's a bit thin it should be 76mm (3" ) thick at a min. a slab that size will crack plus I don't see any wire.. or joint marks to let in crack (break ) true...just the mass will do it...not to say anything about the load you will put on it... 
Plus I don't see any footing. I think you said you are going to put up some walls and roof,,Some holes 2ft. deep would have helped with the load and a way to lock the slab from moving..  monolithic slab works well for this type of job.


But it's going to be nice and dry 

==========


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thanks Bj !!*

Its ok Bj.. 

There is a Slab just under this one I raised the profile of the slab.. A trick I know how to do..

Its very sound mate don't panic 

here is what it looks like Bj...

I know I should be a little more technical for the forum but time has taken its toll  I was buggered after doing this small job  haha !!

But Im into it today and its Dammm SUNNY AS !! This is Gods day by the looks of it here...

Cheers and thanks guys..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Noel

Looks bloody good to me mate 

Cheers
======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How about that Noel, Bj is learning Ozzie talk.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

So many new members from the land Ozzie I almost need too  
But that's bloody good I think MATE  now I just need to find my torch.

" Slang. (used as an intensifier): a bloody shame; a bloody nuisance. "

===



harrysin said:


> How about that Noel, Bj is learning Ozzie talk.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Noel I just saw the shots nice job. I guess you couldn't wait for me to come over and help so I'll put my trowel back. :'(


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> How about that Noel, Bj is learning Ozzie talk.




I guess we all have a little aussie in bloody all of us.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Having talked to you probably hundreds of times, I know that you normally use a word that's a lot different to "bloody", it even starts with a different letter!


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

You know Harry its a shame we can not get some of these guys down here!

I think once they saw this land and how free it is I don't think a few would want to go home  The land down under is quite nice and the language as you see can be very colorful  - Glenmore I was waiting for you at 7am I had a cofffee ready for you what happen ???  Your plane was late I bet... Dammm America Air I knew they would stuff ya flight up how hard can it be to fly 19 hours over here Geeee !!!!!!  Well mate I got it done with out ya but it looks crapy. We needed your expertise mate.
And Bj's Ozzie slang is going well I want to get him on Skype let hiim here the real voice of an Australian  You got my skye contact Bj ?

See you guys online today, And I got a another router, Its just a gmc 1/2" 1200sk VS plunge I could not let it go for $50 they said it was going to be put in the bin as it was a demo model. so I offered and got it..

cheers!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Noel 

I don't use skye it's a virus magnet, hackers love it..  it's a port that is always open, a back door in to Windows OS.......

I have heard Australians chat and I'm always saying WHAT,WHAT ? just like the UK TV it drives me nuts..but it's also true if you go down south in the states...or goto CA. same thing...we have a neighbor that's from Scotland and I love to hear him talk ,it puts a simile on my chin..  I just simile and say OK a lot of the time.. LOL LOL 

====


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

*You guys love us..*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Noel
> 
> I don't use skye it's a virus magnet, hackers love it.. it's a port that is always open, a back door in to Windows OS.......
> 
> ...


Hey Bj ..

You guys over there love listening to us Australians and poms talk when I was over there all you guys asked me to do was talk.. Ha ha ha ha It all ways cracked me up Im like I can do other things as well 

But none the less it would be good to say hello one day and talk 
I wished you would not worrie about hackers, All I can say and Im sure if make knows what I know  this is how it go's

If you have some thing some one wants on your computer to the state that its just that important THEY OR THEM WILL HAVE NOT PROBLEMS WALKING INTO ANYONE'S SYSTEM THEY OR THEM WANT 

Ok They and them.. They are the jrn's of the world net you can call them Learner's but have very good knowledge on what they do  and will try many ways to sniff there way around.

Them  these guys do not play games and most likely you or I will not see these guys as they work for much higher pay and prize  As a rule for them these guys have at least 10 years in code, and other computer apps, and I'm not talking windows.. lol Linux is there game and getting to places where there not spose to be is there game. 

So anyway we will have to find some way your happy with mate and see if we can get a laugh out of you.

Cheers mate


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ideas ? #2*

Just playing with Ideas... Nickbee has the same Incra so I'm keen on what he says about this setup 

Plus we will see what Bj thinks of this one, its a solid table.. I will get the steel box detentions soon harry!!

The white cut out is in the CENTER for an Aluminum plate to anchor the Incra to and let it slide from right to left to meet my saw and router.
This will let me slide the incra up and down the center of the table and meet my demands. This could be used for any fencing system I think, So I'm giving it a go.

Cheers Noel.

Photo says it all.. Again this is only a sketch once all ideas are compiled I should have it just right.


----------

